# Time alone?



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm wondering whether it's advisable to leave my cockatiel alone for some part of the day or not. My dad thinks she should always be in the same room as someone else (except when she sleeps we leave her alone) because she'll get lonely. But to me it seems that might make her really dependent on us. Still, they're flocking birds so I don't know what would be better.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

When I would leave the house for a bit, I would always leave the TV on and it seemed to be enough. JoJo was always happy when I came home, but didn't seem to be any worse for the wear. I sometimes would be in another part of the house and we would whistle or talk back and forth also. I have to go to Boise often and he would be left all day but he did fine. In general, I think its fine to leave them alone at times.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

With plenty of food, water, toys and perhaps a radio or tv, they are fine alone for a while. We work 8 hours a day, with a 20 minute each way commute. We make sure to re-arrange Joey's toys every few weeks, swapping some out from time to time, to give him variety. He has his radio, which we put on the local university station with a variety of types of music, and quite a bit of talk, so he gets music and human voices through the day.

He is always happy to see us when we come home, and we give him lots of attention before settling into the evening routine of dinner, relaxing.... and giving him lots of attention. Although we spend the evening with him, he is still the first focus when we come in the door so he knows how happy we are to be home with him.

They are indeed flock creatures, but they can do just fine self entertaining for periods of time.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

We actually took a train day trip to Chicago and were gone for 29 hours and Cosmo was perfectly fine. If anything he let out the biggest poop I've ever seen when we got in the door. Like he was holding it? Other than that he was good, there are times when he is by himself for 4-5 hours while we both are at work 3-4 days of the week. He is a happy adjusted member of the family. We always talk to him and let him out when one of us is home. I think your tiel will be okay


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

We've left Joey overnight a few times, for 22 - 28 hours, and he has done fine. I think I worry for nothing when we do, because he has always been fine. A few hours or even a full work shift is fine as long as they have food, water, toys, and perhaps a radio or tv.


----------



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Your birdie is so pretty! I love her colors. She looks like a sweetie pie.


----------



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

Francesca said:


> Your birdie is so pretty! I love her colors. She looks like a sweetie pie.


Thank you :3 She is very sweet and cuddly indeed earl:


----------

